# Update



## Timothy M Walsh (Apr 20, 2004)

As some of you know, I am back in school, again, working on my Doctorate in Ergonomics and Safety. I have a variety of projects running as usual. 

One of the things that I am working on, is updating the OSHA fatality data that I have shared in the past. I now have all of the fatal accidents in tree care recorded by OSHA from 1984-February 20, 2004. As part of the analysis, I am looking at overlaying the Z133.1 –2000 standard on the accidents to see which standard would have kept the person alive. I will share what I have with those interested when I am done.

I am also working with OSHA Compliance Officers in several states, trying to teach them about what it is we do. Especially how what we do isn’t logging or construction, most often anyway. They have all been great to work with. They want to learn more about us and our standard and want to make sure that they don’t cite us when they shouldn’t. Believe it or not, they just want to make sure that we all go home at the end of the day in the same condition as we came to work in the morning, alive and healthy.

Please feel free to email me if you have any questions or concerns.

Take care and be safe, please, I don’t want to read about any of you in my research.

Tim Walsh
[email protected]


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 24, 2004)

Sounds great Tim..
Good work on that fatality data...
I've paged through that excell sheet a number of times and though I must admit I've operated like "that could never happen to me" in many areas of work over the years... knowing that "it has happenned to someone" though gives a new perspective..
Thanks again..
I have no doubt you are goping to be saving lives and limbs with this work!!!!!!!!!!


----------

